# Fence Crazy



## DogzRule08 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi I am writing here because I am in need of some serious advice. I have a year and a half old, male, Rott/Lab mix. When we recieved him he was 3 months old and so scared of people he was peeing all over and snarling. It was awful. He soon realized he would not get beaten here and has been my loyal boy ever since. When he was eight months old he escaped (he is houdini also) and was hit by a car. When the man dragged him out of the road he had a broken leg and he bit the man, and the animal control officer. Then they took him away for ten days and when we went to go pick him up he was in TERRIBLE shape. He has been home for over 6 months now and is recovering just fine BUT now he is so fence crazy and if ANYONE walks by our house he will run u and down the fence barking so loud and if he can get out he will chase them and bark viciously! Even at kids!! I have no idea how to stop this, he will mind me ANY other time. I have a high fence now but he has cleared it in spots and I am freaked he is going to bite someone else and be put down. Please help!!
P.S. He is GREAT with all dogs, cats, and our children.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Does the dog live inside or outside?


----------



## DogzRule08 (Sep 8, 2008)

*My Dog*

He lives inside and outside. He kinda goes where he wants.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

DogzRule08 said:


> He lives inside and outside. He kinda goes where he wants.


Your dog has had a rough life. He has had many life changing events and only one of them was good. You are to be commended for your efforts to help him.

You won't be able to fix the problem as long as he lives outside. I don't recommend he stay inside because of your children. I hate to tell you but your dog is dangerous and he's a nuisanse. I only know of one option. Maybe you can figure out another.

You don't seem to live in a place thats condusive to having a dog living outside.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

An invisible fence is one way to go, make sure you put it in from the fence so there's not a chance he can rush through it or anything. Also, installing an extension to the top of your fence so it's taller and install rollers on the top of it so if he does get his paws on the top of the fence, he will slip right back down again. Also, what kind of fence do you have? Maybe if it's chainlink you can add those strips of plastic so he can't see through as much, if it's wood, put a similar cover between the slats of wood for the same reason. Give him something to do when he's in the backyard to keep him preoccupied, but try to supervise him when he's out there so if he does try to charge the fence, maybe you can deter him (though I know you said he doesn't listen to you when this happens). 
What else could help is staging people to walk by the fence while you have him on a leash with a corrective collar and lots of treats in hand. Try to distract him with treats when someone walks by, reward him for ignoring people, correct him for going after them. Work with him on this and definitely consult a canine behaviorist. In the mean time, monitor his outside time or he'll never progress.


----------



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

I think he just feels that people are invading his space. He might just be curious, but usually he is barking because he thinks that everything is his territory, and that he is protecting you from them. In my opinion I think if you leave it for a while or ignore him while he is barking at you, you might stop him from barking at other people. I know it sounds mean, but if you are in desperate need, it is a lot better then being put down.


----------

